# Silver leaf Maples



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Is Silver leaf Maples poisonous to goats ?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't guess maples are poisonous. You can try Googling it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have them and my goats love them. We had to cut two down. One was over 100 years old! It took us awhile to get them down. Which was good, the goats really enjoyed them!

It's the red maple that is poisonous.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks we're going to be building a new goat pen and and there's a lot of silver leaf maples that's going to be in it wasn't sure if the were or not so Thanks again !!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure about Silver Maple. I have read over and over from different people that it is the Red Maple that is considered poisonous.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Naturally, my last old silver maple is not in the goat pen...it's in the yard. So, when the leaves fall they watch...you can almost see the drool...so I rake them up and off we go to the pasture where I dump them in piles...they pick through the piles looking for the tastiest leaves. If yours are right in the goat pen they will clean them up as they fall. Lucky goaties!


----------



## mountaingoats (Mar 8, 2012)

I had no idea that red leaf maples were poisoness to goats. I did know that wild cherry is poisoness to cows.......
I love this site! I swear, I learn something new here every day.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think it is but here is a list from Fiasco farms site

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------

